# La Pavoni Portafilter Naked Pimp



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Could not resist that title - anyhow there now follows a short guide to removing a portafilter bottom so you can use it as a naked one - for the pre millennium la Pav with a 49mm portafilter you can buy new for £100 or get an old portafilter and remove its bottom with a hole saw - so this is how it went down dawwg ahem

first you need a 48mm or 49mm hole saw and an arbor for it - an arbour is the spindle that the hole saw is mounted on so it can be put in a drill - you could use a cordless drill but it will cause vibration and may slip, so best bet is an pillar drill and table vice to hold it in. I volunteered to do this one for christos for the shiggles, he kindly supplied the portafilter and hole saw as I have a 1956 Kerry Drillmaster - if it was an espresso machine it would be a Londinium 









View attachment 28245
View attachment 28246
View attachment 28247


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

first protect the portafilter with three turns of electrical tape - then mount in the table vice and check that its level


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

next align drill and set depth stop, add some oil to prevent over heating of the cutting teeth - set your "Kerry Drillmaster" to its slowest speed and away you go - in total it took about 60 seconds to drill through.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The holesaw will leave a ridge as the portafilter is just under 50mm and the saw was 48mm - so a 1mm ridge needs removing - first by hand filing then using a flap wheel in the pillar drill







and done- took about 1 1/2hrs start to finish


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Amazing job! Me next


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

happy to do so - just pm me


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh great job, the 49mm naked portafilters are so expensive but even normal ones are not cheap.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great job









I think you deserve a Blue Peter Badge now!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Amazing! I've been after one of these for ages but I've never found a used portafilter and I'm not spending £100

on a new one.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

That is phenomenal work! You have some serious skills @jimbojohn55 and your generosity never ceases to amaze me! Thank you, thank you and once again THANK YOU!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

no problem - its just in the post - 1st class signed for


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Nicely done, you will have Pavoni owners queuing up! Was tempted to have a go myself but without the right tools it could easily go so horribly wrong.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I miss my portafilter already. Safe journey to Jimbo's. Can't wait for naked goodness!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> I miss my portafilter already. Safe journey to Jimbo's. Can't wait for naked goodness!


Just arrived


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Got home a bit early so had an hour or two to spare - all over with, he didn't feel a thing, ;-)

will get it back in the post tomorrow


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a La Pav EP in bits at the moment [pre-Millenium I think)]

Would like to have an open PF engineered from the spouted one I have on the bench just now. Are you open to new (paying) customers?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Syenitic - will PM


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Got home a bit early so had an hour or two to spare - all over with, he didn't feel a thing, ;-)
> 
> will get it back in the post tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 28342


Top man! Can't wait to see those lovely naked pours! Give the man a gold blue peter badge!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> no problem - its just in the post - 1st class signed for


Check this out







your beautiful work in action! @fatboyslim get ready to adopt some weird body conformations as you will be constantly perched under the group admiring the pours.

As for the video ignore yield distribution and video angle (impossible to get the phone pointing where I want it to. Had it taped to 2 different objects and still came out squint).

Was the last few of those beans so when the next ones are dialed in I'll come back with a better video.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking good,- a trick that Slayer use on their machines is an angled mirror so that you can view the extraction.-just a thought -

-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-Folding-Compact-Travel-Shaving-Make-up-Mirror-in-Black-White-or-Pink-/112122322777?var=411583873060&epid=1140159096&hash=item1a1b02df59:g:tsUAAOSwHnFVpkny


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looking good,- a trick that Slayer use on their machines is an angled mirror so that you can view the extraction.-just a thought -
> 
> -
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-Folding-Compact-Travel-Shaving-Make-up-Mirror-in-Black-White-or-Pink-/112122322777?var=411583873060&epid=1140159096&hash=item1a1b02df59:g:tsUAAOSwHnFVpkny


Funny you say that, was rummaging through my partner's make up section to find one this morning but no luck. Thanks for link, actually ordered same one for same day delivery through Amazon


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

christos_geo said:


> Funny you say that, was rummaging through my partner's make up section to find one this morning but no luck. Thanks for link, actually ordered same one for same day delivery through Amazon


Let us know if it's any good. I'll be filming all my extractions in 4K and watching them back on my 32" 4K monitor


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> Let us know if it's any good. I'll be filming all my extractions in 4K and watching them back on my 32" 4K monitor


Will require an 18 Certificate - don't forget the slow mo and an inappropriate sound track ........hmm maybe Slade, megadeth or postman pat.............


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think it should be that Guinness music "derda-daderda-daderda-daderda".


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The soundtrack should obviously be....."Weeee are the champions, weeeee are the champions...no time for spooouts because weeeee are the champions.....of the naked portafilter extractions"


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

"Under Pressure" - nuff said - drops mic


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Amazing craftsmanship! Great job @jimbojohn55. Just received my new 14g basket. The holes seem to go closer to the edge.

Can't wait for my first naked extraction tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I didn't want to use my spouted pf in case I want to use it again so I ended up splashing out on a fleabay new one (that came with a new basket as well)..










Been putting it to use earlier this evening... (first go.. below)






Ohh the quietness, marred only with the sound of espresso hitting cup!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Eerily silent extraction. I reckon I can get more even pours. Time for a la pavoni naked extraction throwdown!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Eerily silent extraction. I reckon I can get more even pours. Time for a la pavoni naked extraction throwdown!


I wasn't trying..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Naked extraction in 4K....Tasted delicious!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

That's looking good in action


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jimbojohn55 said:


> That's looking good in action


Thanks again jimbo


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> Just received my new 14g basket. The holes seem to go closer to the edge.


I just got a basket similar to yours from Edesia Espress, 3mm deeper with more holes and can get 16g into it with plenty room to spare. It looks like it could take 17-18g and it fits in my standard 49mm pre-millenium portafilter (seems some pm pfs can be too shallow).

How much are you dosing? Seems like a no-brainer upgrade from the relatively small 14g standard double basket, unless there's some downside with larger doses that I'm missing. I was getting around 35g out (ie too much for 13g used before adjusting nut on piston shaft) so it seems capable of the right output for a larger dose..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

slamm said:


> I just got a basket similar to yours from Edesia Espress, 3mm deeper with more holes and can get 16g into it with plenty room to spare. It looks like it could take 17-18g and it fits in my standard 49mm pre-millenium portafilter (seems some pm pfs can be too shallow).
> 
> How much are you dosing? Seems like a no-brainer upgrade from the relatively small 14g standard double basket, unless there's some downside with larger doses that I'm missing. I was getting around 35g out (ie too much for 13g used before adjusting nut on piston shaft) so it seems capable of the right output for a larger dose..


I tried 16g but that makes quite a lot of espresso. I would prefer to have x2 24-26g shots than one 30-32g. I've actually reverted to the original basket for the moment.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> I tried 16g but that makes quite a lot of espresso. I would prefer to have x2 24-26g shots than one 30-32g. I've actually reverted to the original basket for the moment.


That makes sense. I'm coming from a single 18g/300ml brew dose with milk so a larger dose works better for me. The espresso is just too intense for me at the moment so it has to still be with milk, until and if I get the taste for it.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Right I've decided I want a naked portafilter, anyone know where I can buy one for a pre milenium or where I can have mine chopped?


----------

